# Excel Diagramm mit VB-Variablen Werten



## snowcoder (22. September 2003)

hmm... ich hab mal wieder ne frage...

ich hab es jetzt geschafft zahlen von excel nach VB und andersrum zu bewegen.

nun will ich noch aus den werten die wieder zurückkommen zusätzlich ein Diagramm erstellen. wie bekomme ich das hin?

und noch ne andere frage kann ich in VB irgendwie eine neue Excel Tabelle erstellen? oder eine vorgefertigte in das programm mit aufnehmen, so das ich dann dort die Werte ausgeben kann?

MfG 
SnowCoder


----------



## Retlaw (22. September 2003)

Wenn du dazu in der VBA-Hilfe von Excel nichts findest versuch mal folgendes:

- Makro-Rekorder anschalten.
- Diagramm anlegen, neues Blatt einfügen, Blatt importieren, etc.
- Makro-Rekorder ausschalten.
- VBA-Code vom aufgezeichneten Makro anschauen.

So kommt man schnell an Code-Beispiele für Aufgaben die man sonst mit
der Hand erledigt.

Neue Tabelle anlegen: sheets.add
Neues Diagramm erstellen: charts.add
Dann von ActiveChart noch die Eigenschaften und den Wertebereich setzen und fertig.


----------



## snowcoder (22. September 2003)

hmm.. ok soweit klar...

ich erklär mal kurz meine problematik:
ich will aus einer vom rechner generierten excel tabelle eine übersichtliche tabelle mit 2 grafiken machen. hierzu hab ich mir eine tabelle wie sie nachher aussehen soll angefertigt und da müsste ich nur noch die jeweiligen werte einlesen... und halt auch in die beiden diagramme...  ich müsste nur noch die werte eintragen... und ich hab keinen plan wie ich das mache... und es müsste auch so gehen, da der rechner die dateien immer anders benennt, das ich die datei nur öffnen muss mit meinem prog und dann sagen soll wo ich die neue datei (also die datei mit der neuen tabelle und den 2 diagrammen) speichern will.

naja kurz 

ich hoffe ihr versteht meine probleme... ich hab halt keinerlei kenntnisse in VB, hab vor jahren mal nen VHS-Kurs gemacht aber da hat man echt so gut wie nix gelernt was man nicht wieder vergessen hat!

das heißt ich stehe bei null also bitte für totale idioten erklären... DANKE

MfG Snow


----------



## Retlaw (23. September 2003)

Dann solltest du am besten erstmal die Programmiersprache lernen,
sonst könnte es etwas schwierig werden ein Programm zu schreiben, oder ?  
Dazu gibts viele gute und relativ billige Bücher und Internetseiten. Siehe auch hier

Wenn du schnell ein Ergebnis willst kannst du ja einmal die Diagramme per
Hand erstellen und mit dem Makro-Rekorder aufzeichnen, wenn du dann
das Makro startest erzeugt er die Diagramme wie du es das erste Mal
gemacht hast nur mit den neuen Tabellen als Grundlage.


----------



## snowcoder (23. September 2003)

sehr hilfreich da ich 3 wochen zeit habe um den mist fertig zu bekommen!


----------

